# Parking



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Had the pillar knocked down at end of July by the drive and moved along about 3ft so l can (l hope) park CB and wont need Ray my Neighbour to do it. It was so narrow had to put the wing mirrors in to fit CB into the drive.

Problem is CB has been on his holidays since the week building was started is now with Milko and Sian at Hibbilstow as Sian and Milko are in the Skydiving nationals.

And l wanna try park him


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

????????????????????????


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

CB is my Autotail Cheyenne l have lent him to 2 friends to use for the month.

The problem is that l have not so far had a chance to park him in the drive since it was widened to help my parking ability. 
If he was a tatty van l would have been fine on the narrow drive but with a 37+k motorhome l chicken out and Ray my neighbour has parked CB for me when ever l used him (CB) 

I keep looking at his big empty bed space on the drive and l wanna try and park him


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Now I see (said the bind man)

Mel.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Withall due respect, why don't you write in a language that all of us can understand? Like the previous poster it came to me as gobbledegook.

How do you expect the members to understand your own abbreviations and the names of people who we have never met or heard of?

Drew


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> Withall due respect


Shows no respect at all, ya numptie!
Everyone else understood the lass' post. Go pick on someone else.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I completely understood (what you wrote) and understand your predicament.

Why don't you build a frame and put this round your car and then practise parking this, until CB returns. :wink: 

Or, hijack the local fire brigade, and practise with their big vehicles...I'm sure they'll give you lots of advice :lol: :lol: 

Then, when you have mastered it, can you please come and give me pointers? First time I went to Sainsburys I got stuck (in their very small spaces) and had to flutter the old lashes at some man, who stopped the traffic and yelled at me which way to turn the wheel. (and our MH is only 6m)


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

"Problem is CB has been on his holidays since the week building was started is now with Milko and Sian at Hibbilstow as Sian and Milko are in the Skydiving nationals."

Who is a Numptie? I'm glad that you understood the lingo, I didn't

I don't know who CB is other than he has been on his holidays. I am led to believe that CB is now with Milko and Sian at Hibbistow.

I repeat "With all due respect" I didn't understand.


Now that I have read the other posts, I have an inkling of the OP's remarks.

By calling someone on the forum who you have never met a Numptie, proves to me that you must be of lower intelligence than most of the other members on the forum.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

aultymer said:


> > Withall due respect
> 
> 
> Shows no respect at all, ya numptie!
> Everyone else understood the lass' post. Go pick on someone else.


I had no clue what/who was being discussed


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

I understand and don't loose that enthusiasm when you get your baby back you can have the time of your life.You will get great satisfaction not haveing to have your nieghbour to park CB.Enjoy putting him in his more asesable bed lol 
Presto


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't get it either, but that could have been me lately, I understand CB is the MH, I'd love to know what CB stands for though.

Kev.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I had my drive widened to take the cars and our m/h - well worth it. After a few goes I can back it on first time now. Makes packing/unpacking much easier.

I hope it fits ok.

Bob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nevermind Caro

CB will be back soon enough

Meanwhile I hope those two do well in the sky-diving championships

It would seem they have got the weather for it

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev CB stands for Cafe Brian. When he was alive Brian was open and friendly to everyone he used to make teas and coffees offer snacks to all comers when he was parked up, we have offered tea to car drivers or truckers when we have been having some ourselves in lay bys and others were there and he even did it at least once in a terrible traffic jam that lasted for over an hour some place. 

I felt that calling the motorhome Cafe Brian (CB for short) would 
1) Keep Brian's memory alive to those that knew him and 
2) Remind me that you don't have to be perfect to help and be friendly to people even if they themselves are miserable and unfriendly. 

Part 2 can be hard but l do try


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Aldra they are in different teams this year Milkos is in expected place 1st so far with 120 points, given their experience level the rest are really in their own group way behind but it is the top grouping available. Sian's team is same group and 2nd with 94 rest are 86 downwards. 
Milko and Sian are usually in the same team and whatever team Milko is in is usually the winner but this year l have to have split loyalties.

I agree about the weather hope it stays 

Many thanks Bob l know it will fit it is a question if my bottle will hold l am pretty sure it will now it is wider *crossing fingers & arms, hanging horseshoes up and saying lot of hail marys :lol: *


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Kev CB stands for Cafe Brian. When he was alive Brian was open and friendly to everyone he used to make teas and coffees offer snacks to all comers when he was parked up, we have offered tea to car drivers or truckers when we have been having some ourselves in lay bys and others were there and he even did it at least once in a terrible traffic jam that lasted for over an hour some place.
> 
> I felt that calling the motorhome Cafe Brian (CB for short) would
> 1) Keep Brian's memory alive to those that knew him and
> ...


Thanks for the lovely CB explanation, CB it is then, we never really named our past MHs it's always been the van or the camper, we can still move on with one eye on the mirror of our past lives, and I'm sure you don't really need any reminders, those feelings will always be in your heart.

Now then CB, as a commercial driver for more years than I care to mention, there is only one way to put a large vehicle in a small space and that is backwards, going forwards you have no idea where your wheels or front corners are, but reversing using only the door mirrors is a lot easier, if space is small as you can see exactly where you are, and if it starts to go awry, just stop, pull forward and try again, best done alone, an audience does not help in the least for the first few times, just take your time it's not a race.

First measure the drive, forget tape measures, the best way is to use two long sticks or canes, slide one over the other (think telescope) until they touch the drive sides at the narrowest point, then holding them at that length, match it up to the width of the rear of CB, it's much better as visual indicator of how much space you have on each side when you're in the narrow bit.

Our drive is very narrow, so narrow the old MH would never get down it, the panel van does it but only just, so I measured the van and put down two canes for me to reverse between to ensure I didn't hit any down pipes or guttering, even a professional needs some guide lines.

Good luck.

Kev.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> By calling someone on the forum who you have never met a Numptie, proves to me that you must be of lower intelligence than most of the other members on the forum.


You have been out of Scotland too long or you would remember 'numptie' is about the mildest epithet that could be used on someone having a gratuitous 'pop' at a widy wummin.
However, we know not to expect too much from armigerous clans, like yours.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aultymer said:


> > By calling someone on the forum who you have never met a Numptie, proves to me that you must be of lower intelligence than most of the other members on the forum.
> 
> 
> You have been out of Scotland too long or you would remember 'numptie' is about the mildest epithet that could be used on someone having a gratuitous 'pop' at a widy wummin.
> However, we know not to expect too much from armigerous clans, like yours.


Parking not Numptie is the topic...

Kev.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> bulawayolass said:
> 
> 
> > Kev CB stands for Cafe Brian. When he was alive Brian was open and friendly to everyone he used to make teas and coffees offer snacks to all comers when he was parked up, we have offered tea to car drivers or truckers when we have been having some ourselves in lay bys and others were there and he even did it at least once in a terrible traffic jam that lasted for over an hour some place.
> ...


Kev,

A big thank you for carefully explaining a sure-fire way to reverse park a large vehicle into a small gap. From a professional driver, that can only be the best advice. I am sure many members here will appreciate your wisdom and sharing it with us all.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words Colin, I read it again about 20 minutes ago and thought if anyone understands that it'll be a miracle :lol: :lol: 

I need to speak to you re the old laptop soon too, still got the same problem Bprotector virus, oops off topic, slap my own hand. :roll: :roll: 

Kev.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am also in the WTF? Camp as I read the original post about 5 times, couldn't even guess at what it was all about, so simply gave up and did something else.

Sadly not all of us are proficient with crystal balls and need things explaining to us

(I wonder how many reading this understand WTF for instance)


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I am also in the WTF? Camp . . . (I wonder how many reading this understand WTF for instance)


According to the first response on a G**gle search (other search engines are available):

World Taekwondo Federation

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought of a different one  :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

WTF is World Taekwando Federation?? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Drew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Withall due respect, why don't you write in a language that all of us can understand? Like the previous poster it came to me as gobbledegook.
> 
> ...


Must be a man thing I understood completely, :wink:

sue


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

suedew said:


> Must be a man thing I understood completely, :wink: sue


Hey, Sue - are you questioning my sexuality? 
I understood the lass too . . .  :wink: :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hey, Sue - are you questioning my sexuality? 
I understood the lass too . . .  :wink: :lol:[/quote]

Wouldn't dream of questioning your sexuality, not without knowing you better anyway :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

ROFLMAO (google can help with that) 

Many thanks l didnt expect the ramblings and help and odd grump l got it has been great to read them all.

Kev l have taken note of your post, l always go backwards into a space it is as you say a lot easier, never used to but now find it harder to go in forwards. Ray and l also discussed a mark on the fence by the cab for where the swing starts, l recon combined with your sticks idea l am determined to do it. 
Have a reverse camera but can not get used to that it is weird and l am wary of them.
I will probably have Ray out to help but not Andy my new Fiancée he can not drive and isnt used to directing, he can get the kettle warmed up for a post park coffee! 

Once CB comes back and l get my chance l to park him l will update you all on how it went.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Caro

You will be fine

I have a confession

When I had the heart op, we sold both our cars, his an estate and got a new Toyota estate (he likes estates and we have a big dog)

In three years I have never driven it, decided it was too big for me

On Friday I drove it 10 miles and back
On Saturday I drove it again

It didn't feel any different to my Toyota

sometimes its just in the mind

He is on route to Spain with my oldest 

I have a car I can now drive   

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Perfect Aldra yup l know about head, thing is if CB was a tatty old white van l would have no problems :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes you would Caro

It would still be important

But it wont matter I just know you are going to be zapping it in and out of that drive

Just watch the wing mirrors when you are out and about though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I often take the van to and from storage. when re-parking, i, at first, reversed a bit went to have a look and so on, now i can usually park it between the caravans on either side in one go. You will get there.

Sue


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeYIIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeee

Parked!
Took a bit of jiggling to set up right. I was to close to the fence on other side of the road so as l swung was trying to wipe out CB front end, and there was me worrying about the back end all the time :roll: 
Finally sussed it l start from roadside not up on the kerb 5 of the neighbours fence panels along and l can swing straight in. Only bad spot once in is left side once in drive narrowing caused by the spare paving flags leaning against the fence, l can see those being moved :? 

Otherwise all is good :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Relief. :lol: :lol: 
I was wondering about you as I saw the topic on the front page again.
Don`t worry about Drew he is getting a little too sharp these days.  
Had he read your second post he may have kept quiet. :roll: 

Dave p


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks Dave


----------

